# Hippo Golf



## shivas irons (Feb 1, 2017)

I was amazed to see in a tough industry as golf is Hippo Golf are still manufacturing golf equiptment,I think their hayday was in the 90's when they actually sponsored a tournament on the european tour the Jersey Open but strangely I dont think ive ever seen anybody using their equiptment .


----------



## graham64 (Feb 1, 2017)

Had a cart bag once. Think I've still got it all the zips broke pretty much straight away


----------



## Imurg (Feb 1, 2017)

They were part of the Howsen brand.
I had Howson Hippo woods in my first set back in '93.
Half decent, affordable clubs back then.
Back in the day Paul Broadhurst was in their advertising - not sure if he used them though...


----------



## ger147 (Feb 1, 2017)

My 1st full set was Hippo, woods irons and putter. Had them for 10 years, loved them.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 1, 2017)

Didn't Woosie use their gear?

I also bought a Hippo polo in the sales a few moths ago so still making clothes as well as equipment.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 1, 2017)

My wife still has a set in the garage. Must be 10-15 years old. A good starter set. I'm not sure who would be buying their gear now.


----------



## Crow (Feb 1, 2017)

From a brand point of view the name "Hippo" might have had some appeal years ago but not these days.

Perhaps they should rename themselves, fancy the latest "Phipo" driver anyone?

(Aah, the musings of a man who's had a few beers)


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 2, 2017)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Didn't Woosie use their gear?

I also bought a Hippo polo in the sales a few moths ago so still making clothes as well as equipment.
		
Click to expand...

I think they sponsored Woosie on the European Seniors Tour.


----------



## Lambchops (Feb 2, 2017)

Still pretty popular as starter sets on mainland Europe - mate of mine started playing last year and has a set,  they aren't bad for what he paid and how often he plays tbf


----------



## VVega (Feb 2, 2017)

Had my first set from them 16 years ago, was a full set including the driver, 3w, hybrid, 4-sw and the putter + a bag for 200 quid or so. Don't think can be beaten even now as a starter kit. 

The branding was a bit off though, including the driver having written on the head: hybrid and forged 

Haven't seen them on sale though anywhere in the last 10 years. Surprised to hear they are still going.


----------



## Mark_Aged_42 (Feb 2, 2017)

See your local charity shop for further details


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 2, 2017)

Mark_Aged_42 said:



			See your local charity shop for further details
		
Click to expand...


ha ha :rofl:


----------



## Bwgan (Feb 2, 2017)

This seems an ideal thread to have my first post..

My Hippos irons and bag 



I do have a 3I and Sw as well


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 2, 2017)

Bwgan said:



			This seems an ideal thread to have my first post..

My Hippos irons and bag 
View attachment 21866


I do have a 3I and Sw as well
		
Click to expand...

Welcome and loving the hippo's


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 2, 2017)

I had a set (Driver, 3W and 5W) of Hippos back in the mid 90s. Plenty forgiving for the time. Donated them to the 'Father-out-law', who used them pretty effectively too, when I acquired some Killer Whale kit as replacements!

I seem to remember Direct Golf acquiring the Howson name at some stage. Woosie was associated with them at some time too. They pitched themselves in the 'game improvement' area, so never seemed to 'sparkle' like full-range OEMs. Benross seems to have been the biggest success story from this section - via their association with American Golf.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2017)

Bwgan said:



			This seems an ideal thread to have my first post..

My Hippos irons and bag 
View attachment 21866


I do have a 3I and Sw as well
		
Click to expand...

Welcome along


----------

